# Beach driving at night question



## jtsnake (Mar 7, 2014)

With the night time driving closure until 7 am, how do people fish the sunrise Spanish, blues, etc bite at the point and other locations during the summer. Do you hoof it from the ramps (seems like a hike)? Do they enforce that tightly?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

"Enforce tightly" yes,they definatly do! Not too far a hike if you drive to the end of pole road and walk across though....


----------



## tackle42 (Mar 23, 2010)

If they enforce anything, it's the time at which you can get on the beach. I believe the time used to be 6am and a we drove out at 5:50 got at $150 ticket. The two trucks that drove past us while the officer was writing us up got tickets as well.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep it is 7:00 now and they love starting their day by ruining yours


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Bastards!!


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

bronzbck1 said:


> Yep it is 7:00 now and they love starting their day by ruining yours


Yep. Chaps my @$$.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Biggest money maker last year --- easy to enforce, Ranger setting just inside Ramp entrance, new people on Vacation every week --- they had to move it from 6:00 am to 7:00 because the Rangers had problems getting to work that early --- It would kill em to have to work at night ---River


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Every time I read crap like this I can't help continuing to feel bad for the businesses on the island. and for any visitors who have memories of days gone by.

The people who back SELC, AS and DOW who believe they can save the world, one bird at a time, by ruining the rights of normal tax paying Americans, should be ashamed of themselves. I guess once a wealthy spoiled brat, always a wealthy spoiled brat....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

BigWillJ said:


> Every time I read crap like this I can't help continuing to feel bad for the businesses on the island. and for any visitors who have memories of days gone by.
> 
> The people who back SELC, AS and DOW who believe they can save the world, one bird at a time, by ruining the rights of normal tax paying Americans, should be ashamed of themselves. I guess once a wealthy spoiled brat, always a wealthy spoiled brat....


Trust me,the vast majority of the folks that contribute live in Kansas,Colorado,Indiana,or anyplace that saltwater fishing is not.. They have absolutely no idea what it is like to walk a mile in our shoes.. They have no concept of fishermen being as conservation minded as they are.. They TRUELY have absolutely NO CLUE as to what these groups are actually doing with the $ they send.. If they knew that it wasn't REALLY about the birds and wildlife they would not contribute $ to make others lives miserable...


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Drumdum said:


> Trust me,the vast majority of the folks that contribute live in Kansas,Colorado,Indiana,or anyplace that saltwater fishing is not.. They have absolutely no idea what it is like to walk a mile in our shoes.. They have no concept of fishermen being as conservation minded as they are.. They TRUELY have absolutely NO CLUE as to what these groups are actually doing with the $ they send.. If they knew that it wasn't REALLY about the birds and wildlife they would not contribute $ to make others lives miserable...


It matters little to me where the money comes from (you missed Hollywood though didn't you?) or what it's really being used for, the people at SELC, AS and DOW should be ashamed to call themselves Americans.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

BigWillJ said:


> It matters little to me where the money comes from (you missed Hollywood though didn't you?) or what it's really being used for, the people at SELC, AS and DOW should be ashamed to call themselves Americans.


 Oh,it matters,get those folks convinced seeing their infallible enviro groups killing other species here and elsewhere to protect an agenda.. Having media turn on these wackos would help a bunch.. If these folks that haven't a clue were enlightened the $ would dry up,mission accomplished.. Sooner or later they will shoot themselves in the foot,cause sun don't shine on same dog's ass everyday...


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

I get that DD. Saying it doesn't matter in this case was only a preface to my statement of shame.


----------



## jtsnake (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses. I'm a fisheries biologist by trade (research on red drum, trout, cobia, etc) but in a different state. NC is where I grew up and Hatteras is where I gained my appreciation for the salt. The threatened or endangered species ("charismatic megafauna") tend to account for many of the head scratching decisions that affect your quality of life or ability to access your resources. I hope that y'all won't think poorly of all of us in the scientific realm as well (I'm not with nmfs!). A lot of us are huge fishing fanatics and in it to try and make things better.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

jtsnake said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I'm a fisheries biologist by trade (research on red drum, trout, cobia, etc) but in a different state. NC is where I grew up and Hatteras is where I gained my appreciation for the salt. The threatened or endangered species ("charismatic megafauna") tend to account for many of the head scratching decisions that affect your quality of life or ability to access your resources. I hope that y'all won't think poorly of all of us in the scientific realm as well (I'm not with nmfs!). A lot of us are huge fishing fanatics and in it to try and make things better.


Hows about spending a few mil on a King Mackerel Hatchery down Charleston way instead of worrying about charismatic megafauna?

I used to be an amateur Pier Biologist myself on the OBX Piers back in the 1980's and we could time the start of the King Season fairly well second week of June and you were going to get smoked on the OBX, it takes no head scratching to realize that by myself I would regularly catch more King Mackerel in a season back then than by all the piers and all the king fishermen on the entire OBX do these days

1mil King Mackerel fry released per annum assuming a survival rate of 1% would make for fine memories for the young fisherman of today who instead of spooling their heavers are twiddling around with their I-Phones

Make it like that Pizza Guy who ran for President a few years back* 9 9 9 Plan *

Nine times the amount of King Mackerel = Nine times the amount of King Mackerel Fishermen = Nine time the amount of excise taxes levied on fishing related tackle and equipment


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Garbo, SC has released cobia fingerlings into the lowcountry rivers before. Released over 50,000 alone in 2007. In 2010, 19 of 261 dna sampled cobia by SCDNR were hatchery cobes that came back into SC waters.

http://www.dnr.sc.gov/marine/stocking/research/cobiaenhancement.html


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Garbo, SC has released cobia fingerlings into the lowcountry rivers before. Released over 50,000 alone in 2007. In 2010, 19 of 261 dna sampled cobia by SCDNR were hatchery cobes that came back into SC waters.
> 
> http://www.dnr.sc.gov/marine/stocking/research/cobiaenhancement.html



Nice


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Garbo, SC has released cobia fingerlings into the lowcountry rivers before. Released over 50,000 alone in 2007. In 2010, 19 of 261 dna sampled cobia by SCDNR were hatchery cobes that came back into SC waters.
> 
> http://www.dnr.sc.gov/marine/stocking/research/cobiaenhancement.html



I wonder if the SC released Cobes all spawned down in SC or if they come North and then run the gauntlet ( This is one tough area for Cobia life expectancy due to 1000 Cobia Tower equipped boats like that one the Potato Man Mates on) from Cape Lookout to the Mouth of the Chesapeake?

50,000 Cobia Fry might hatch from one mature 70 pound female

Lets try the *9 9 9 * Plan on the Cobes too


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> I wonder if the SC released Cobes all spawned down in SC or if they come North and then run the gauntlet ( This is one tough area for Cobia life expectancy due to 1000 Cobia Tower equipped boats like that one the Potato Man Mates on) from Cape Lookout to the Mouth of the Chesapeake?
> 
> 50,000 Cobia Fry might hatch from one mature 70 pound female
> 
> Lets try the *9 9 9 * Plan on the Cobes too


 I'd love to see a "king hatching plan" put into effect,cobia would just be a bonus.. Just a question to anyone in the know,how long does it take a king to grow as opposed to a cobia??


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Why mess about? Dump 10m. of each.
Persuade Omega to go away, job done. 
Those fry are gonna' freak when they see their first bluefish.


----------



## jtsnake (Mar 7, 2014)

Garboman said:


> I wonder if the SC released Cobes all spawned down in SC or if they come North and then run the gauntlet ( This is one tough area for Cobia life expectancy due to 1000 Cobia Tower equipped boats like that one the Potato Man Mates on) from Cape Lookout to the Mouth of the Chesapeake?
> 
> 50,000 Cobia Fry might hatch from one mature 70 pound female
> 
> Lets try the *9 9 9 * Plan on the Cobes too


All stocked in Port Royal Sound, and almost exclusively come back to Port Royal Sound. They are also only spawned with fish collected in Port Royal. If you take out the offshore captures that are mainly fish heading north and only look at fish caught in the sound, that hatchery contribution jumps up dramatically. Six-year old fish still making a contribution as of last year. Still, you have to be careful about genetics too. You don't want half of the population to come from one set of parents. 

The fish caught off Hatteras in May and June are mostly migrating from somewhere near Canaveral (offshore of or a little south) on their way to the Chesapeake to spawn. The ones coming into the Pamlico or the hook at Cape Lookout may be a different story and I would love to know more about them.


----------



## jtsnake (Mar 7, 2014)

By the way, 500,000+ fry may hatch from a mature 40 pound fish. Raising them up to 3 inches to stock is another story...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

It's too bad menhaden aren't cute and furry


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Why mess about? Dump 10m. of each.
> * Persuade Omega to go away*, job done.
> Those fry are gonna' freak when they see their first bluefish.


That will never happen every rep in the house they need is bought and paid for. They get what-ever they want.


----------

